

Under the Hood of Xcode Server - joeblau
http://honzadvorsky.com/blog/2015/5/4/under-the-hood-of-xcode-server

======
madeofpalk
I find the inclusion of Node.js and an express server to be quite interesting.

I found it quite amusing to find //TODO: comments in xsc/xcsd/socket.js:

    
    
        // TODO: find a way to distinguish between Xcode and web UI (maybe)
    

I wonder if they ever found a way.

~~~
honzadvorsky
Hey, glad you liked it! Yeah I think they did, because the browser UI socket
and the Xcode socket are different. The browser one informs the page of what
bots are running at the moment, where opposed to the Xcode socket, which sends
short status messages and a progress float.

